# Make an assumption about the person who posted last...



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Make an assumption about the person who posted last...

Just a bit of fun...come on I can take it..!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmm, from that picture, you look like a stripper, or a poser, hee hee hee ,


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Oviously fancies me!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think its just you and me playing this,


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

A dishonest person who steals from the elderly!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

HA !!!!!!! I AM THE ELDERLY,


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

An old witch who shouts at kids when they trick or treat at her door.

SHAME ON YOU!!!!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Magik said:


> An old witch who shouts at kids when they trick or treat at her door.


There's nothing wrong with that - add in a cold bucket of water for good measure


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> An old witch who shouts at kids when they trick or treat at her door.
> 
> SHAME ON YOU!!!!


ACTUALLY, i was in the spirit off it, i took my 9 grand children out trick or treating, !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Judging by the pic you need a haircut and a shave!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmm, havent really got an answer for that one, LOL


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dont trust this one, obviously tells lies, got a big nose....


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

now does body tatoos, poor dog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Pussy lover...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

fancies himself


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I like how I've only been on here two days and you've all figured me out already


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

It might have some thing to do with the transparency of you avatar


Right back to topic...

Has a habbit of mumbling "just like that"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

always has a smart answer for everything,


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

For some reason I thought its a PET kind of forum.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Assumes too much & usually the obvious


----------



## debb (Nov 6, 2007)

likes a giggle


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

doesnt sit down when the dogs about


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Enjoys binge drinking lol...


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

likes flowers


----------



## debb (Nov 6, 2007)

likes cats


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Adicted to crack!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

scarlet pimpernel......


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

bullyb said:


> I like to poo on my neighbours garden in the middle of the night!!!


What's wrong with you????


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

your good......did you see me???


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

seriously... what is all that about? Is it a fetish?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

only big jon knows.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

you're from Glasgow!!!! I went to the ice rink there once!!!


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> you're from Glasgow!!!! I went to the ice rink there once!!!


self lover!!! kisses himself in mirror


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Sh*t -I knew this mad bitch was stalking me.... where are you??? how can you see me??


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Sh*t -I knew this *mad bitch *was stalking me.... where are you??? how can you see me??


how rude!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

stinks of onions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

a very handsome young man!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thinks ALL the women are swept off there feet as soon as they meet him


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

she was swept off her feet as soon as she met me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> she was swept off her feet as soon as she met me


tells lie after lie,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

struggles to admit to how she really feels


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh she knows how she feels, ......like killing the bighead who loves himself a little TOOOOOO much


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

enjoys tormenting Magik


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to dabble with danger


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

very shy and quiet?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very intelegent person


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

who likes to cause trouble, and be cheeky,


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

huge sense of humor, great fun to be around?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> huge sense of humor, great fun to be around?


very wrinkly... what? you mean thats not you in the photo?..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Having mug of wisky for breakfast


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a very unusual fetish heehee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she can talk loves leather and rubber,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

She's fell in .......................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes the mad cat lady !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

She's romantic and trusting!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to hug strangers with dogs he he


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee heee, she can talk ,so does she,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to stick tongue out alot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

likes playing up, and being sent to the naughty step for the night,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

also likes the naughty step, whitch she visits regularly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, cos im spending to much time with the lady above,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes, cos im spending to much time with the lady above,


bad influence...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she does not spend to much time with the lady in questionhehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

them two are as bad as each other,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she does not spend to much time with the lady in questionhehe


hence why ive only been on the naughty step once!!hehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she gets others in trouble and they take the blame, hence im always on the naughty step


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes lots of chocolate


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she eats all the chocolate no matter whos it is,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tells tall tales


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

writing great poems


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes lost of alcohol hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

reading a lots of books


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and playing tricks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to make trouble


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tell lots of fibs,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

like to watch a football with a pints in both her hands


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

swigs wine straight from the bottle


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

goes to watch a male streeppers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

goes along with her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

joins in with the male strippers,!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes pole dancing


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> joins in with the male strippers,!!!!!!!


I'd rather marry John Malkovich!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> likes pole dancing


while wearing Bridgit Jones style underware


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is THEEEE bridgit jones,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> she is THEEEE bridgit jones,


she is J K Rawlings


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fancies mateofmagik


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> fancies mateofmagik


who's mate of magik - never seen him?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> fancies mateofmagik


she's fancies magik herself


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dosent know fact fron magik fiction heehee


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

has a very good imagination


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

see,s things when she has had a drink,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

blacks out when shes had a drink


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

strips off when shes had a drink,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> strips off when shes had a drink,


you really dont want to know what she does when shes had a drink....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

falls on bottom when shes had a drink


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

pee,s her pants when shes had a drink,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tells more than she should drink or not hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is going to get sent to the naughty step in a minute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is going there too for being cheeky


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

is going there just becouse she loves drinking, stripping off, falling on her bottom and singing ABBA


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loves the naughty step so much she never leaves


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

she does EVERYTHING on naugty step!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cries when bambi's mother dies


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

eating roasted chicken in bed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so does she,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leaves toilet seat up


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

eating tikka masala in the bath


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shares her bed with cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

drinks through a straw up her nose


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

keeps forgetting to lift a toilet sit...............................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hasnt got a toilet, just a hole in the ground,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

uses a bucket outside


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wets her knickers,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

having a shower in front of open window


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she has shower in garden with hose pipe,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never showers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

wearing pijamas with teddy bears


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

feeds smarties to pidgeons


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

keepimg men in her basement


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

helps her brother hide the bodies in his car boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

helps my brother to put fluffy cuff's on them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to wear fluffy bunny slippers while driveing


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

likes to drive naked


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to laugh at toilet humour


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

has my brother's portrait tatooed on her left breast


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tattoos womens breasts


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Likes foxes? lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

only has one eye hee hee


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> only has one eyt hee hee


has big ears and a big nose and black feet...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

needs glasses


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant read or write,


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

hit and run driver!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

raising money for charities


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

a very special woman


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Ohhh...
International PlayBoy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh...
> International PlayBoy.


I like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

well - you are - arent you...When I made a desperate attempt to get you married to Collies - get you settled and to start a family you said that I am scaring you - you gone to your basement and hid there for a whole day!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I cant get married... as much as you and mum want me to I just cant do it. Got to think of protecting my estate too... how can I tell if it's me they're after or just my money!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Pretend to be poor, ill, old and ugly - those who will fell in luv - will be after your personality!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Elena said:


> Pretend to be poor, ill, old and ugly - those who will fell in luv - will be after your personality!


hmmm the beauty and the beast theory!!! Might give it a try!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is the beast,......... i pity the beauty,.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes a laugh and to mix things up a bit


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

welsh....................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to kiss himself


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

fancies me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost touch with reality


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

intellegent


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> intellegent


yorkshire pudding


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

cheese and crackers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

shiregreen massive


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> shiregreen massive


a fiew biscuits short of a packet


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

lol someone on my wave length


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

an intelligent person


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> an intelligent person


still welsh, still fancies me


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

still an ego maniac


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very wise


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> very wise


eats raw onion for breakfast


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has an onion fetish


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> has an onion fetish


has a Magik fetish


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

loves himself a little too much


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> loves himself a little too much


has a gambling addiction


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> has a Magik fetish


has imaginary friends


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

has no friends


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

Magik said:


> has a gambling addiction


i do. i love blackjack


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> i do. i love blackjack


I love fruit salads


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant stick to a deal


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

your not on the same page magik


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> cant stick to a deal


should have more faith!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

takes a lifetime to do anything


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

doesn't appreciate the work of a great artist and understand it cant be rushed!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has bare faced cheek


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

wants to see bare faced cheek


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

doesnt have the bare faced cheek


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

spends all of her houskeeping money on scratch cards


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

wishes he was someone


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a feminine side


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> has a feminine side


eats boiled cow kidney


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wears a bra under his top


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

is a man................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

can be very bitter ans twisted


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

is so right


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a like minded person


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

another like minded person.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has very good taste


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

talks alot of sense,


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> has very good taste


she must have.. you both fancy same bloke!! hahahahaha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> she must have.. you both fancy same bloke!! hahahahaha


hmmmm and who is that, ??????


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Shane Ward of course


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Shane Ward of course


wishes he was a sayne ward look a like, !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wishes he was a sayne ward look a like, !!!!!!!!!


why would I want to be short?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wishes he was bigger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> why would I want to be short?


maybe his big in other places,


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

maybe's aren't good enough for me. I'm very happy with what I've got. WouldN'T change places with anyone in the world!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loves his dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> loves his dog


Loves pooing in her neighbours garden in middle of night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loves to blame others for his own dirty habbits


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she ALWAYS talks the truth.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

loves magik


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

also loves magik


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and another one that loves magik!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

giving magik false hope hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> giving magik false hope hee hee


also gives magik false hopes,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lost her lolly pop


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has foud a lolly pop


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sat on her cat and squashed it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes flat cats hee


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

likes shopping


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes christmas


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

likes winding people up


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Likes merle collies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tells the truth


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wants some sleep


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

voted to stop fox hunting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a very good daughter


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

has a good eye for nice people


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is brilliant with cats,.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

very LOYAL friend


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

loves her brother


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fancies me


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

you're reading from the wrong script love.. that's my line!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he likes what he sees


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

big head, up his own arse, Kisses herself, Loves herself blah blah blah


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has lots of temper tantrums


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

speaks in welsh gypsy language!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yn hoffi mynd mas gyda dynion


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yn hoffi mynd mas gyda dynion


    do what ??????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> do what ??????????


is very confused

"he likes going out with men"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> is very confused
> 
> "he likes going out with men"


hee hee heee, briliant !!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a great scence of humour


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

loves plotting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loves the naughty step


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

underage really


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

flatterer


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gives as good as she gets,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to take dogs for walk


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Buys Jamaican ginger cake from Aldi and smears it on people's car tyres.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has strange taste in friends


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

has no friends!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes foxes


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Cuts wheelie bins in half and organises 'death races' for the kids on the estate.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

joins in and loses badly


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Was Miss llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch 2 years running.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is very shy, and afraid of the ladies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mateofmagik voted for me


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Knits her own cardigans


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

now thats f***ing funny


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has touretts syndrome


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Consumes more jelly babies per annum than Newport Pagnell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

keeping ilovesharpei in newly bought bar's basement


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loves her cats more than humans,


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

eaten too much Today


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant find her socks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has chased magik and his mate off the forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

inviting them back


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

helped to chase them away


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

entusiastic about winding up my bro


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very perceptive


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Decided to became a VB


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has things wrong occasionally


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loves her brother tooo much


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hey cheeky


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry thought i was posting under Elena,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee very funny lady


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee also very funny lady,!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

"under Elena" what!?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is slightly confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee also very funny lady,!!!!!


having a nightmares about mateofmagik


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> "under Elena" what!?


she loves her brother to much i was going to post that under you,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a big bar of chocolate hidden under her bed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

stole the chocolate from under the bed,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wind changed when she stuck out her tongue hee hee


nice too


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> she loves her brother to much i was going to post that under you,


I am trying to protect him!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

keeps denying


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wind changed when she stuck out her tongue hee hee
> 
> nice too


sticking her tongue secretly in the dark


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> keeps denying


denying what - sisterly luv is the most innocent one in the world. What about yours?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wants a new sister-inlaw


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wants to be VB to magik .......or his mate,.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dito heehee


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

wants to be VB as well (that was to Collies!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wants to be VB to magik .......or his mate,.....


wants to be VB as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wants to be vb to mateofmagik


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wants to be vb to mateofmagik


never seen him...sorry - cant be VB of a fantom


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wants to be vb to mateofmagik


she wants to be a VB of both


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pic of him on avatar and the pic of yourself thread


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> she wants to be a VB of both


Im no ones B heehee


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

wants to be Magiks virtual girlfriend


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is very persistant


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

pretend not be interested


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

keeps tigers in her house


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

grows mashrooms in her car boot


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes the mushrooms I grow


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

scared of my pet tigers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

makes her tigers chase people for fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

making a video of this


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to party hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

likes to party hard with Collie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to party with us all as the "stark raving bonkers ltd"


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

shrewd business woman


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

opening pub with good mates


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Will drink the profits


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant wait to tatse the goods



(drink)


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Has 19 toes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has 9 toes missing


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Has artexed her floors


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has used spice girls posters as wallpaper


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Has sent nipple prints to Camilla Parker Bowles


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stalks wes craven


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fancys the pants off magiks mate,!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fancies magik and his mate and.............................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jealous cos she wants them BOTH


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wants to be a princess


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whats to be a stripper,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes pole dancing with a broom


----------



## MateOfMagik (Nov 24, 2007)

Shouldn't even be on these forums, only pet she owns is a rampant rabbit.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jealous cos she cant pole dance,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MateOfMagik said:


> Shouldn't even be on these forums, only pet she owns is a rampant rabbit.


hee hee hee,


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Hiding a wig and a Dalmatian' costume under her bed


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

has been under collies bed!! hehe!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> is having  thoughts about Johnny Depp


knows me too well!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

types too fast


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

haha... I do not!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> haha... I do not!!!


wishes!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

bullyb said:


> wishes!!


she wishes.......


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> she wishes.......


yes your right!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

buying expencive drinks at Sothebies


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> buying expencive drinks at Sothebies


secretly wanting to share it....


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wants to share


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> wants to share


joins us in the alcoholic status!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

knows me too well


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

pleasantly surprised her daughter


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

attractive family member


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loves to serve food naked at birthday parties


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

fancies me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wants to make me an offer I cant refuse


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fanies me,.......hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fancies magik


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixen fancies collie????


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> fancies magik


thankyou x

still not got it quite right have you... haha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> thankyou x
> 
> still not got it quite right have you... haha


......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> thankyou x
> 
> still not got it quite right have you... haha


fancies vixenelite and collie


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

haha we sound like school kids... you fancy.. blah blah blah


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ok you like to wear womens clothing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he likes girly school uniforms


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> he likes girly school uniforms


NO WAY. Who you think I am...Garry Glitter?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you could be, we dont know


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you could be, we dont know


hee hee very funny lady


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

likes writing on walls


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

likes to draw dirty pics in public places


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

picks his nose and wipes on walls


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> likes to draw dirty pics in public places


likes eating in toilets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> likes eating in toilets


gross, yuck, yuck yuck


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

little p*ss monkey


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> little p*ss monkey


has no manners


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

lives with parents!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

keeps his parents in the car boot


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

her parents are related


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is very twisted yuck


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

wants to marry a colonel


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

finds colonels wifes


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loves military uniforms


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has a brother with a big head


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

has brother with a small head


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gives out too much info


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

hahaha pin head welsh!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loves to talk about lower body parts


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

likes Hummers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Elena said:


> loves to talk about lower body parts


thats had to go to Vixie actually


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> likes Hummers


womaniser


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

maniser...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

has a library of female listing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> has a library of female listing


loves messing with magik


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loves Magik with or without messing


----------

